# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Is it a panic attack or a anxiety attack?

## Bbrate

My doctors keep telling me I have panic attacks and my therapist is saying anxiety attacks. Are they the same thing? Do medicine help both or would I need to be on two medicine to control it?

----------


## Cuchculan

They are the exact same. Though some could argue it depends on how long this lasts for. That a panic attack can be quick. Might argue that an anxiety attack could last longer. There is no difference really. Same approach to fixing the issue. You see a therapist. That is a good thing. I hope you are learning ways to deal with things when the panic kicks in. That is about the best thing we can learn. Medication you would have to ask about. I know you are pregnant. So there are certain types of medication they might not want you on. That is one to talk about with your regular GP.

----------


## Ironman

> My doctors keep telling me I have panic attacks and my therapist is saying anxiety attacks. Are they the same thing? Do medicine help both or would I need to be on two medicine to control it?



Panic are shorter term anxiety hits, but they generally reinforce anxiety (which tends to be longer in duration).

----------

